# DuoPhase wired split, series, parallel (with vid)



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks for the wiring help, Mike. Being able to output left and right, splitting the units, but controlling the rate using the sweep switch is fantastic.


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 26, 2019)

YES !!!    a new Jeff Rubin Electronics Vid !!!   

Looks and sounds great Geek !!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 26, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> YES !!!    a new Jeff Rubin Electronics Vid !!!
> 
> Looks and sounds great Geek !!


 thanks Griff


----------



## p_wats (Aug 27, 2019)

Woah! That looks and sounds awesome. Love the stereo options.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 27, 2019)

p_wats said:


> Woah! That looks and sounds awesome. Love the stereo options.


 thank you


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Aug 27, 2019)

Ahh those sounds, phasing at its best! I also love the name!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 27, 2019)

Fuzzonaut said:


> Ahh those sounds, phasing at its best! I also love the name!


thanks


----------



## Gordo (Aug 27, 2019)

Great build in and out and I REALLY liked the stereo demo.  That slow sweep spinning around my monitors sounded crazy good.  Nicely done!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 27, 2019)

Gordo said:


> Great build in and out and I REALLY liked the stereo demo.  That slow sweep spinning around my monitors sounded crazy good.  Nicely done!


Exactly what I like about it too, Gordo. Crazy pedal.


----------



## Dreamlands (Aug 27, 2019)

Sounds great, man.  Good stuff, thank you for sharing!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 27, 2019)

Dreamlands said:


> Sounds great, man.  Good stuff, thank you for sharing!


Thank you very much.  My pleasure.


----------



## Barry (Aug 28, 2019)

Awesome!


----------

